# معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي باستخدام تقنية الأغشية mbr لتحقيق استدامة إعادة استعمال المياه المعالجة



## abu walid (7 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي باستخدام تقنية الأغشية لتحقيق استدامة إعادة استعمال المياه المعالجة
Membranes Bioreactor Sewage Treatment for Sustainable Effluents Reused​ 
MBR WWTPs​ 
By Dr.Eng Abdulrzzak Alturkmani
إعداد
الدكتور المهندس عبد الرزاق محمد سعيد التركماني​ 

مديرية الموارد المائية بحمص – قسم مراقبة نوعية المياه
عضو لجنة الخبراء السوريين لقطاع مياه الصرف الصحي IPN
خبير بيئي – اللجنة العلمية لغرفة الصناعة بحمص
سورية 2011​ 

الحمد لله و كفى و الصلاة و السلام على نبيه المصطفى. نظرا" لافتقار المكتبة العربية و مواقع الانترنت لمعلومات كافية باللغة العربية عن محطة MBR لمعالجة مياه الصرف الصحي باستخدام الأغشية فقد وفقني الله تعالى لهذا العمل تقبل الله منا و منكم. ارجو لكم دوام الاستفادة و لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء.​ 

المحتويات: (39 صفحة)

- مقدمة:
1- الطرق التقليدية لمعالجة مياه الصرف الصحي و أساليب إعادة استخدام المياه المعالجة
2- مدخل الى تكنولوجيا الأغشية
3- طرق استخدام الأغشية لتحقيق الاستخدام المستدام للمياه المعالجة
4- مبررات و حسنات تقنية الأغشية في الاستخدام المستدام للمياه المعالجة
5- مناقشة بعض الحالات العملية و المشاريع الواقعية



- مقدمة:
انتشر استخدام تقنية الأغشية (Membranes Technology) في معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي المنزلية بشكل واسع عبر العالم في السنوات العشر الأخيرة مع العلم أن أول استخدام لها بدأ في عام 1960. و تشير الدراسات و التقارير الاقتصادية الدولية أن قيمة مشاريع محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي باستخدام الأغشية (MBR) عبر العالم بلغت 10 مليون دولار عام 1995 و تصاعدت الى 217 مليون دولار عام 2005 الى 360 مليون دولار عام 2010. و أحد أهم الأسباب التي أدت الى انتشارها هو النوعية فائقة الجودة للمياه المعالجة النهائية الناتجة عن محطة المعالجة و بالتالي قدرتها التامة على تلبية أشد المتطلبات و المعايير اللازم توفرها في نوعية و مواصفات المياه المعالجة لإعادة استخدامها بشكل آمن و بحيث ينعكس إيجابيا" على الصحة و البيئة المحيطة. بالإضافة الى أن استخدام الأغشية ضمن نظام المعالجة البيولوجية يؤدي الى تخفيض المساحة اللازمة لمحطة المعالجة الى حد كبير مقارنة مع طرق المعالجة البيولوجية كنظام الحمأة المنشطة و التهوية المطولة و فوق هذا كله فهي تتميز بالكلفة المعتدلة و بالقابلية التامة للتأقلم مع أي تغيير أو تشدد بالمواصفات اللازمة للمياه المعالجة في المستقبل القريب و البعيد. و بسبب هذه الميزات فقد اعتبرت تقنية الأغشية ثورة جديدة معاصرة في مجال معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي و إعادة الاستخدام المستدام للمياه المعالجة على نحو أوسع مما كان عليه في المحطات التقليدية و خصوصا" للمناطق التي تعاني شحا" في المصادر المائية.
إن قدرت هذه المحطات على توفير مياه معالجة خالية من بيوض الديدان و بعض العوامل الأخرى الممرضة أعطى ميزة إضافية لمحطات المعالجة المعتمدة على تقنية الأغشية و ذلك إذا علمنا أن طرق المعالجة البيولوجية الميكانيكية التقليدية (الحمأة المنشطة و التهوية المطولة و ....الخ) غير قادرة على ازالة بيوض الديدان الشائعة الانتشار في منطقتنا ، مع الحسنات و الميزات السابقة الذكر توجب علينا التفكير الجدي باستخدام هذه التقنيات الجديدة للحصول على مياه معالجة آمنة صحيا" و بيئيا".
إن استخدام الأغشية ضمن حوض المعالجة البيولوجية لسحب المياه المعالجة بالضغط السالب يلغي الحاجة لأحواض الترسيب الثانوية بالإضافة الى حجزه الشوائب و الكائنات الدقيقة ضمن الحوض البيولوجي مما يعطي مياه معالجة ذات جودة عالية و مناسبة جدا" لإعادة الاستخدام و على نطاق واسع. وهذا متطلب أساسي للمناطق التي تعاني من قلة المياه كما في الدول الجافة و شبه الجافة (مثل سوريا). كما أن هذه التقنيات تلعب دورا" مهما" في خفض صرف المياه المعالجة جزئيا"(بسبب حالات الطوارئ التي تتعرض لها محطات المعالجة البيولوجية) الى البيئة المحيطة (أنهار، بحيرات، ....) و بالتالي الحفاظ على البيئة و على مصادر المياه من التلوث.
و في هذه المحاضرة سيتم التعرف على هذه التقنية الجديدة الواعدة في مجال معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي و مدى أهميتها في تحسين مواصفات المياه المعالجة و جعلها قابلة لإعادة الاستخدام المستدام و على نطاق واسع.




2- مدخل الى تكنولوجيا الأغشية

بدأ استخدام أنظمة الأغشية (Membrane Systems) لتحقيق الهداف الخاصة في معالجة المياه و تحليتها في ستينيات القرن الماضي و مع مرور الوقت تنوعت التطبيقات التي تستخدم فيها تكنولوجيا الأغشية حتى أصبحت في السنوات العشرة الأخيرة التقنية الواعدة في الحصول على مياه صرف صحي معالجة و بمواصفات عالية الجودة. و تشير بعض الأبحاث الى أن معدل تزايد نمو استخدام هذه التقنية عبر العالم بحوالي 9 % سنويا و بحيث تمثل المشاريع الخاصة بتنقية المياه الملوثة المنزلية و الصناعية بواسطة الأغشية حوالي 20 % من مجمل المشاريع عبر العالم. 



إن استخدام تقنية الأغشية في معالجة المياه الملوثة جاء لتلبية التشدد بالمواصفات الخاصة بنوعية المياه المعالجة بالإضافة الى قدرتها توفير مياه معالجة ذات نوعية عالية منسجمة دوما" مع المواصفات القياسية للمياه المعالجة المراد إعادة استخدامها بشكل آمن و بحيث ينعكس إيجابيا" على الصحة و البيئة المحيطة و ذلك مهما بلغ التشدد بالنوعية بالإضافة الى التخلص من النواتج الثانوية للمواد المطهرة المستخدمة حاليا" (مثل الكلور) مع ازالة العوامل الممرضة التي تؤثر على صحة الإنسان. و تتميز هذه المحطات بإمكانية إقامتها ضمن أو قرب التجمعات السكنية نظرا" لثباتية أدائها مما يوفر التكاليف الكبيرة لمجمعات الصرف الصحي المركزية.
تشير الدراسات و التقارير الاقتصادية الدولية أن قيمة مشاريع محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي باستخدام الأغشية (MBR) عبر العالم بلغت 10 مليون دولار عام 1995 و تصاعدت الى 217 مليون دولار عام 2005 الى 360 مليون دولار عام 2010. ان استخدام الأغشية ضمن نظام المعالجة البيولوجية يؤدي الى تخفيض المساحة اللازمة لمحطة المعالجة الى حد كبير مقارنة مع طرق المعالجة البيولوجية كنظام الحمأة المنشطة و التهوية المطولة و فوق هذا كله فهي تتميز بالكلفة المعتدلة و بالقابلية التامة للتأقلم مع أي تغيير أو تشدد بالمواصفات اللازمة للمياه المعالجة في المستقبل القريب و البعيد. و بسبب هذه الميزات فقد اعتبرت تقنية الأغشية ثورة جديدة معاصرة في مجال معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي و إعادة الاستخدام المستدام للمياه المعالجة على نحو أوسع مما كان عليه في المحطات التقليدية و خصوصا" للمناطق التي تعاني شحا" في المصادر المائية.
منذ تسعينيات القرن الماضي كان العمل متواصلا" لخفض تكاليف هذا النوع من محطات المعالجة و ذلك لتفادي التكاليف الكبيرة لهذا النوع من المحطات و بحيث يصبح قابل للاستخدام و بكلفة قريبة من كلفة محطات المعالجة التقليدية. فالنسبة الى تكلفة إنتاج المتر المربع من مساحة الأغشية نفسها فقد انخفضت من 400 دولار أمريكي للمتر المربع في عام 1992 الى اقل من 50 دولار أمريكي للمتر المربع في عام 2005 و الشركات المنتجة للأغشية لا تزال تحاول خفض تكلفة إنتاج الأغشية الدقيقة (MF) و إطالة عمرها التشغيلي .


مع فائق التحية 

و الله من وراء القصد


----------



## Critic (8 مارس 2011)

لاختصار الوقت عالجميع

هذه الانظمه mbr لا تعمل

العمل الوحيد الذي يمكن ان تنجزه هي اضاعه نقود العميل المغرر به من قبل اما الاستشاري او الشركه المروجه للنظام و العميل يكون محظوظ اذا استمرت بالعمل اكثر من سنتين

و يمكن معالجه المياه بالطرق التقليديه حتي الوصول الى اي نقاوه مطلوبه و بنفس المساحه و باستخدام اقل من نصف الطاقه المستهلكه و طبعا باقل من نصف التكاليف


----------



## abu walid (9 مارس 2011)

*أخي العزيز نحترم رأيك و لكن*



critic قال:


> لاختصار الوقت عالجميع
> 
> هذه الانظمه mbr لا تعمل
> 
> ...


 
الحقيقة ان هذا الكلام فيه مغالطات كثيرة و لكن تجدر الاشارة الى ان نوعية مادة الاغشية التي تتأثر بالحرارة المعتادة بدول الخليج (غير المصنعة من السيراميك) عانت بعض المشاكل و لكن لا يمكن تحقيق نتائج محطات الاغشية بطرق المعالجة التقليدية و بالكلفة المنخفضة التي اشار اليها الاخ مع كامل الاحترام له. لهذا النوع من المحطات مستقبل واعد في الدول الجافة و شبه الجافة ان شاء الله و الله الموقق


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 مارس 2011)

في البداية أود تقديم شكري بأسمي وبأسم ملتقى المهندسين العرب على هذا المجهود المبارك أما بعد فأرجو منك تكملة الموضوع في نفس الموضوع لكي يكون أشمل بدلا من رابط التحويل لمنتدى أخر وهذا ممنوع في قوانين القسم مع شكري وتقديري على حسن تفهمكم وننتظر الجديد من مواضيعكم المميزة ........


----------



## abu walid (9 مارس 2011)

*أخي العزيز مهندس المحبة*



مهندس المحبة قال:


> في البداية أود تقديم شكري بأسمي وبأسم ملتقى المهندسين العرب على هذا المجهود المبارك أما بعد فأرجو منك تكملة الموضوع في نفس الموضوع لكي يكون أشمل بدلا من رابط التحويل لمنتدى أخر وهذا ممنوع في قوانين القسم مع شكري وتقديري على حسن تفهمكم وننتظر الجديد من مواضيعكم المميزة ........


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخي العزيز مهندس المحبة

أتشرف و أفتخر بأن أكون أحد أبناء و تلامذة ملتقى المهندسين العرب الذي أكن له كل المحبة و التقدير و الذي كان دوما المورد الذي نجد فيه ما نحتاجه بفضل الله و حمده.
المشكلة ان الملف 39 صفحة و حجم كبير نوعا ما و بحال تزويدي بإيميل خاص بكم سأرسل لكم الملفات قبل فترة لتزويدي برابط الملف و من ثم اقوم بنشره ضمن موقعكم الكريم.
الغاية نشر العلم و كسب الاجر من الله تعالى ... و الله من وراء القصد

مع فائق التحية و الشكر


----------



## mooon light (31 مايو 2011)

اين بقية الموضوع ؟؟


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sorea (14 يوليو 2012)

thank for you


----------



## sorea (2 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الفاضل


----------



## ashraff (27 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا للجميع


----------

